# NEC 2011 tabs?



## Zackaroo (Dec 2, 2012)

Can anyone tell me which of the 84 articles, tables and annexes are on a set of EZ tabs for the 2011 code book? I would very much appreciate it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

You want someone to list all 96?? :laughing:


Personally, I never liked the tabs. I always did fine with the NEC without them, passed a pretty hard test with a short amount of time per question without them too.


----------



## Zackaroo (Dec 2, 2012)

That's awesome. So proud for you. Yes I am asking for someone to list the 84 tabs. Thanks for your help though!


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

Zackaroo said:


> That's awesome. So proud for you. Yes I am asking for someone to list the 84 tabs. Thanks for your help though!


No. Spend the $11.


----------



## Zackaroo (Dec 2, 2012)

If you're not going to help..get off my thread! I never asked YOU for YOUR help!


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

Zackaroo said:


> If you're not going to help..get off my thread! I never asked YOU for YOUR help!


Who did you ask?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Have you considered asking the folks at NFPA?
http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/product..._pid=NECTAB11&src_pid=&link_type=search&icid=


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I didn't get asked.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Web search for the full list? It's gotta be out there.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

Celtic said:


> Have you considered asking the folks at NFPA?
> http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/product..._pid=NECTAB11&src_pid=&link_type=search&icid=


He wants the EZ Tabs, they are even cheaper, but not made by the NFPA.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Dangerously said:


> He wants the EZ Tabs, they are even cheaper, but not made by the NFPA.


Well there ya go....I never heard of EZ Tabs and haven't tabbed a book since 1993 :laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Got some tab for Inagaddadavida though....hope you play guitar...

View attachment 19590


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Zackaroo said:


> If you're not going to help..get off my thread! I never asked YOU for YOUR help!


https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNHMHGqy8tb4dz1a1_jU98QivZ-TKA
Auf wiedersehen
Sayonara
Hasta luego
Shalom
Au revoir
Farvel
:notworthy::notworthy::laughing:


----------



## Zackaroo (Dec 2, 2012)

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Web search for the full list? It's gotta be out there.


I've been looking online for a list, but no luck. I don't really need a list of all 140 article. And I can't find a list of the 84 most common articles.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

Zackaroo said:


> I've been looking online for a list, but no luck. I don't really need a list of all 140 article. And I can't find a list of the 84 most common articles.


What's going on here? It says in your profile that you're union, which means you'll barely ever open a code book during your career.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

stuiec said:


> Got some tab for Inagaddadavida though....hope you play guitar...
> 
> View attachment 19590


----------



## Zackaroo (Dec 2, 2012)

Dangerously said:


> What's going on here? It says in your profile that you're union, which means you'll barely ever open a code book during your career.


Shows what you know


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

Zackaroo said:


> Shows what you know


I know the code book well enough to not need tabs. :whistling2:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Celtic said:


>


Funny, when I looked up the tab the first one I found listed Kerry King on the credits and I'm thinking daaaamn! Dude is oooold! Must be a real deal with the devil.........then I realised I had the Slayer version :laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll give you the first one!

90
INTRO


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

...what I have used for 30years...and a pen...:whistling2:...'bout ..80cents......


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Ebay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 17bucks buy it now! that was tough!


----------



## Jamesk (Oct 16, 2012)

Zackaroo said:


> Can anyone tell me which of the 84 articles, tables and annexes are on a set of EZ tabs for the 2011 code book? I would very much appreciate it. Thanks for the help.


Amazon... Look for 2011 NEC code EZ Tabs.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just buy the tabs.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

IMO Tom Henry has the best tabs out there. Spend the $10-$13 and be done with it.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Dangerously said:


> What's going on here? It says in your profile that you're union, which means you'll barely ever open a code book during your career.



LOL now now D...that's not true...some of us actually use it and teach it every day! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

It seems you're attempting to create your own tabs...if so great. Then don't bother with the pre-made ones...

Do it the old fashioned way and make your own up...tabbing the things you feel are important for you to remember. 

Then as you get better with the book you'll find yourself remembering more of the landmarks and be able to work without the tabs.


----------

